# My red cherry schrimp has been attacked (some pics)



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

I was taking some photos until my betta attacked one of my 4 red cherry schrimps.

The schrimps have a paralysis in his tail, and was attacked two times more, he bit in her tail. So I put in the moss but I think she is going to die. But while I was writing this thread my betta attacked her again and now she is in the middle of the tank fish.

Do I remove the shrimp die or leave there until my betta eat her?


Information of my fish tank; 10g, heater, filter, good temperature, 1 Betta, 1 nerite snail, 3 schrimps (before 4).










After my betta attacked her.










HE was getting ready..

















After he bit her again.









How he was attacking her, I put her below moss









And some of her partners come to her.. to eat? cheer? care her?











My Betta got crazy or maybe He was stressed because I took some picture with flash.. I don´t know.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I would let the Betta eat the shrimp.

If you want to keep the other shrimp you better get them out quick. Your Betta has already killed one.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

is she dead? yeah, it would proooobably be best to separate them


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

TonyK said:


> I would let the Betta eat the shrimp.
> 
> If you want to keep the other shrimp you better get them out quick. Your Betta has already killed one.


I can´t, I haven´t got any other fish tank .




CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> is she dead? yeah, it would proooobably be best to separate them


Yes, at the end she died.. 


Currently The betta is quite, he pass close to the shrimps and not try to attack him.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't add any other shrimp. Now you know your male will kill them.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you could try adding some more places for them to hide. maybe a few pieces of driftwood and some more moss or something


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I though that, but I´m going to change the substrate so until the end of the week or next week I won´t buy anything... Also the moss it´s difficult to find here.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never had cherry shrimp, but is it possible that the shrimp shed its skin and that is what the betta picked at? I don't know what the shed skin looks like once it's off the shrimp. 

Just a hopeful thought. I'm most likely wrong. :-(


----------



## Cutekitti (Sep 17, 2011)

When I first had bettas, I tried putting shrimp with them and my fish would always eat them. I gave up on keeping them together after a couple tries


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

iloveengl said:


> I've never had cherry shrimp, but is it possible that the shrimp shed its skin and that is what the betta picked at? I don't know what the shed skin looks like once it's off the shrimp.
> 
> Just a hopeful thought. I'm most likely wrong. :-(


I don´t think so, because the skin was very attached to the body.


By the way, I bring good news, My betta and my shrimps are friends again, here there are some pictures. Maybe the betta don´t attack them anymore because he doesn´t like the taste..

The food is a skinless pea, the shrimps love it! and the betta look like too! hehehe




























PS, yesterday I changed the substrate.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is skinless pea's good for them right? sorry for your shrimpy dieing


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

They can't actually digest peas (I think), so basically it just goes through their digestive system. . . I think it's also bad for Bettas to be fed peas, a lot of people do it when they're bloated/constipated, I think it causes some internal damage?

I'm not sure. .______.; Read it somewhere on these forums before, people don't recommend feeding your Bettas peas if they're bloated, just use Epsom Salt instead.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Great pics

but...

they may be friends now but I wouldn't expect for that to last.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

I read the skinless peas were digestive for bettas. I´m confused now :S


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It's a personal choice to feed peas or not. There are much better options in my opinion, such as daphnia (or brine shrimp, or epsom salts as Micho suggested. 
You can also fast for one day a week, since prevention is the best option in the first place!


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually I fed them with peas beacause the shrimps love it and also because I read it is "digestive for bettas", but the main reason was for the shrimps so they don´t have a specific food.

So there is no problem, I won´t use again the peas. 

But then, don´t I feed the shrimps? only with algae and rest of food would it be enough?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

snoopy said:


> Actually I fed them with peas beacause the shrimps love it and also because I read it is "digestive for bettas", but the main reason was for the shrimps so they don´t have a specific food.
> 
> So there is no problem, I won´t use again the peas.
> 
> ...


Shrimps they basically eat anything they can their hands on, algae wafers, leftover food that your other fish has left, even bloodworms. You can feed them anything you want to be honest, just make sure that they're getting enough food.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I would not put in extra food in the tank just for the shrimp. They will find something whether it is fish poo, bacteria, or uneaten food-they will find it. Also bettas are carnivores. You have to expect them to eat shrimp, it's what they do!


----------

